
New Nvidia EULA Prohibits Deep Learning on GeForce GPUs in Data Centers - karimf
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/7ly5gi/news_new_nvidia_eula_prohibits_deep_learning_on/
======
runesoerensen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587)

------
ateesdalejr
Duplicate I'm pretty sure.

